# Video - Blizzard of 2016 (Winter Storm Jonas) and my Honda HS 80



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Just havin some fun doing an alley next to my house. The plows sometime do this alley and sometime they don't. I usually help out the neighbors that have garages on this street...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I once said to myself that I would never put a vid up on youtube. but if we ever get a dumping here in the paradise city. I will make a vid with ' JR' proving that he can go head to head with these new machines. tossing the snow just as far if not even further. and prove that the OLD SCHOOL still rules. and to quash any ideas that he is only JUST A SHOWBLOWER and not a real WORKING SNOWBLOWER.mg::smiley16::emoticon-south-park


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I once said to myself that I would never put a vid up on youtube. but if we ever get a dumping here in the paradise city. I will make a vid with ' JR' proving that he can go head to head with these new machines. tossing the snow just as far if not even further. and prove that the OLD SCHOOL still rules. and to quash any ideas that he is only JUST A SHOWBLOWER and not a real WORKING SNOWBLOWER.mg::smiley16::emoticon-south-park


The Honda HS80 on the video is an older model, anywhere from 85 to 91 (25-31 years old).


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Thumbs up Brother! Glad your getting dug out!


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup, she's an old girl that whips the s%#t out of all the new blowers in my neighborhood. Bought and restored by me about 4 years ago. After today, I'm convinced that almost nothing will stop this blower. I submarined this thing so many times today I lost count...


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice work, I have some friends out that way. At least you had a beautiful day to clean up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Going by Rockproof's (OP) info, it is a 1985 Honda HS80....... so it is....... 31 years old..... k:

:blowerhug:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Rock, great video. That thing can THROW snow !!


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks fellas. I do love this old girl...Doing some experimenting soon. I'm going to mount a newer 3 blade HS impeller in place of the old four blade and see what happens. I am expecting greater distance but volume may be sacrificed. We'll see...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Full bucket bites to boot !


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

mobiledynamics - This thing moves so much snow it's amazing. I did literally no less than 300' of 4'x4' EOD yesterday (digging out 11 cars on my street), six houses worth of sidewalks (probably 600') and the alley in the video (I did that at the end of the day for fun, the video, and to give a couple of my neighbors access to their garages). It just kept on chugging.

Here's the amazing thing. I blew snow for almost five hours yesterday (with an occasional break) and only used one tank of gas.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Gents. I honestly don't know the year this blower was made. When I got the blower, the sticker which would have the SN was removed from the tractor...so, she's between 25 and 31 years new...


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

It looks like a geyser of snow coming out of that Honda. That could be used as a snow weapon.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That sort of performance, makes her a keeper, and an addict to this place...Just saying.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Rockproof said:


> mobiledynamics -
> Here's the amazing thing. I blew snow for almost five hours yesterday (with an occasional break) and only used one tank of gas.


That's impressive, considering the load you were putting on it! Do you keep it full throttle all the time? 

I keep my new 1332 full throttle all the time and I think I got about 3.5 hours out of a tank. It's a 390cc engine vs. the 250cc on the HS80, but looking at that video, you had FAR tougher conditions to deal with! 

Thank you very much for the Snowblower Porn. Shows if these old Hondas are taken care of, they put most of the crap being sold these days to shame. Snow was to the top of the bucket and that beast didn't even slow down.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

S_trangeBrew - I run WOT full time so I was also very impressed by the amount of time I got out of one tank.


----------

